# Susan (about Incapaciy Benefit Form IB50)



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Susan,I hope you don't mind me asking you more questions about benefits claim (I'm sure your probably feeling like my personal welfare advisor by now







)OK, I started to fill out form IB50 without writing the answers out properly on paper first - well re-reading it back yesterday I could hardly understand what I was talking about (I must have written it in a brain fog







) do you think it would be ok to phone up my local social security office and ask for another copy? they wouldn't view that as odd would they?







I'm now jotting down my answers on my computer a little bit at a time, and wondered also if I could email my responses to the questions to you and see what you think? as your such an expert and seasoned campaigner I thought you might be able to see where I need to give more detail etc.I have been following the notes you gave me on completing the form which have been invaluable - but at this point in time I can't really see the wood from the trees and I could do with some fresh insight.I hope this would be ok, I don't want to burden you or anything - so if its not please just say and I'll understand.Thanks again and {{{{hugs}}}} for being such a good friend,Clair


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Clair.


> quote: do you think it would be ok to phone up my local social security office and ask for another copy?


I think you have to.







Make a photocopy of the new form, then put it away! Then carry on typing your answers out on the computer and work on it til you're happy with it. Get someone to read it over to check it makes sense (personally, I can never proof-read my own stuff). Then fill in the photocopy. Then check you're happy with that. Then fill in the real form. Then photocopy it incase it's lost in the post or has coffee spilled on it in the benefits office.







Teaching my grandmother to suck eggs yet? LOL That's how I did it all anyway. It might not be the way you find easiest to work though. Or, if your hands start to hurt by filling in the forms, do it all on computer, and in the boxes on the forms write 'please refer to attached sheet, page...' and in your covering letter write something to the effect of having to do it because the illness/disability affects your hands.


> quote:wondered also if I could email my responses to the questions to you and see what you think?


Maybe you could email me a few sample ones, rather than the whole lot? Would that be ok? I don't think I can manage the whole lot at the moment (moving house 31st Jan!!)


> quote:but at this point in time I can't really see the wood from the trees and I could do with some fresh insight.


It's hard, isn't it. Can you take a break from it for a bit - a whole day or two and then go back to it? Anyway, hear from you via email?{{{hugs}}}


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Clair, I feel the same way about the forest for the trees. It's awful. Hang in there, we'll fight the good fight together!!


----------

